# Haunted Hay Ride IDEAS!!!



## emmie875 (Aug 26, 2010)

Every year we put on a haunted hayride for our customers at our nursery and garden center, we have several acres and take the customers through the property. We currently have a story that we use, which consists of a mad doctor who buried his patients on the property years ago. We need some new ideas to make our hayride better, we currently have a spider that we drop from the trees, our guys use chainsaws with the blades removed to chase after the hayride, and we make a graveyard which the guys pop out of. We dont have too much money to spend but we are open to an ideas. Thanks in advance!


----------



## creepy crawler (Jul 31, 2008)

Where are you located? (hopefully close would love to help) But how about tree monsters? witches area in a wooded area, swamp monster, Saw mill


----------



## emmie875 (Aug 26, 2010)

We are located in Connecticut in lower Fairfield County. We do go through alot of wooden areas.


----------



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

a few things that might work: off in the woods have a long pc of fabric ( sheer ) & project people dressed in white & grey on a black background walking round have it go on every now & then, they could be the buried sould roaming the earth. I 've also seen stand alone people made out of chicken wire, their rough shape look like ghost when a flash light quickly goes by. Here & there glowing eyes peeking out maybe someone fallowing the customers in the woods with th glowing eyes. I'll try & find examples of what I'm talking about & give props to those who created them.


----------



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

Here ya go, this is the one stand alone chicken wire ghost by Maxy on Hountproject.com It can be found on the Right under Top 10 links visited. Hope it helps.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Do an Evil Dead theme! Speakers in the wood, screaming and moaning, having actors walking around, reaching for the people. Someone as Ash fighting people in the background. Tree branches trying to kill people, and so on.


----------



## Shebear1 (Jul 22, 2008)

That chicken wire person is AWESOME, BooBoo, and I can totally see how that would look like a ghost in the woods with diffused lighting. 

Emmie, I'm not sure I understood if you are looking for new ideas or if you are looking for ideas to expand your psycho doctor theme. If you are looking for brand new ideas, what about having a headless horseman chase the haywagon for a ways. If you want ideas for the doctor theme, having some nurse-like figures (think Silent Hill) with no face features. Also, some cannibal looking creatures going through barrels and boxes marked as "hospital waste" and pulling out arms, legs, hearts, or other body parts could be good.


----------



## emmie875 (Aug 26, 2010)

I was hoping for some new ways to expand on our mad doctor theme, one difficulty is that we have our hayride during the day. Also we only currently have men to use as "actors." We also do not have as many trees for our guys to hide behind which is one of the reasons I need some new ideas. If anyone can think of anything let me know and thanks for the suggestions so far!


----------



## Kev730 (Feb 25, 2012)

My question is how did the person form the arms? did they make it then put them on, Same with the head?


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

This doesn't really go with your mad doc theme but it would be a neat twist since you are in the daylight. One thing we will be adding to our hay ride this year is a cave. We are building it out of pvc that we arch over the path then cover with black plastic and billboard tarps. The cave will be full of bats handing from the ceiling and lots of large spiders and webs. The riders will only get a glimpse with strobe lights as they enter and then lights out! Actors outside will spray silly string on the riders through small holes in the sides. You would have to have curtains that close in front and behind the cart to keep light out. And you might want to use air instead of silly string since you will be dealing with the public. We will only have friends so we can get away with more.


----------



## BeaconSamurai (Nov 5, 2009)

Here in NY, there is a place called "headless Horseman". On the hayride the Headless Horseman comes out of nowhere and rides up along us. Then later he is up on a hill backlit, he then has the horse stand on its rear legs. It just looks awesome.


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

Do you have a cemetary? They can look spooky even in daylight. Ghosts, hearse, skeletons, sound effects...


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

A great "catch all" way to expand your theme is to say that your mad scientist character has been experimenting with worm holes and as a result, has transported various beings from across time and space into the hay ride area. As for my ideas:

-Tree faces: Buy or make spooky faces to put on trees to make them seem like living beings.

-Scarecrows: Set up a bunch of scarecrows and corn shocks. Make sure to have one wearing a really good scarecrow mask. Everyone will assume that one will "come to life" to scare them. What they don't realize is that the real monster is hiding under all the hay scattered around the scarecrows. Gets'em every time.

-Pumpkin Carver: Have a dummy sitting in a chair holding a fake knife, with a big pile of Jack-O-Lanterns behind him. Make sure there's a sign reading "Pumpkins For Sale" somewhere. What the riders don't know is that the Jack-O-Lantern on the top is actually a mask worn by an assistant wearing green clothing covered in fake leaves and vines...

-Giant Ghost: See here. All you have to do is mount it on a tree or two instead of on a house. 

-Captive Dragon: This now-defunct haunted hayride had a great captive dragon scene that could be adapted for use with any large creature or dinosaur. 

-Using a Stalkaround (either bought cheaply off Ebay or built using these instructions) will unnerve everyone. If you can't build one (or afford one), try getting one of those giant Grim Reaper or giant Scream costumes.

-Captive Monster: Chain a "monster" to a tree or pole and have it roar at the patrons, struggle to get to the riders, and either have it stay stuck to the length of chain or have it break free and rush towards the hay wagon. You should also have some fake bones put nearby the monster. 

-Make lots of Blair Witch stick figurines and hang them all along the hayride's path.

-Have a portion of the trail where the hay wagon is silently followed by monsters.


----------

